# Campsite bay of roses



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking for a campsite in Bay of Roses for beginning of October near to Roses town.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

where is that? or do you mean Roses in Sapin?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I found nothing on Campsite reviews here and the nearest ACSI camp is 2km from beach and Rosas is >12k.
Pot luck should not be a problem, go and have a look.
If you do not already use ACSI you should check it out.

Alan


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

As above Do you mean Spain not France ???
if so we used to stay here
http://www.campingsalata.com/en/campsites-in-roses/rates

15 mins walk into town...

site helper note - moved to Sapin touring from France


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

rosalan said:


> I found nothing on Campsite Reviews here a
> 
> Alan


When we used to spend more time in that area I definately remember doing a review on Salata in Roses !!! Where has that gone then..


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

look for Ampuriabrave skydiving nearby they have a site and think they allow non jumpers


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Empuriabrava skydiving has changed management and the new owners do not approve of wild campers with no business at the skydiving centre (tho people were still staying there when we last went in Spring).
We were told the nearby open space under the trees was unsafe at night.
We ended up staying at the west end of the town behind the seafront ...and in October I guess it would be quiet there. Certainly we were not bothered at all there.
There is a campsite on the other side of the river here. I know of nothing closer to Roses town. ...which I found to be a VERY dog UNfrienfly town!!
GARCIA


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

*Campsite Bay of Roses*

Thanks Tonka saw that site thought it was further away from town


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Campsite Bay of Roses*



amydan said:


> Thanks Tonka saw that site thought it was further away from town


From memory you can walk out and down a side st to the seafront and then walk up to town.. It cant be far as I would have remembered my wife moaning :lol:


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

:-( been bought by sheik that owns emirate airlines and skydive dubai l knew a lot of changes going on there...not for the better it seems


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If you check out Google Earth you will find plenty of camp sites in the Bay of Roses. Not been to any of them so cannot myself recommend one but Las Dunas is very popular with many and considering trying it next year.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If you check out Google Earth you will find plenty of camp sites in the Bay of Roses. Not been to any of them so cannot myself recommend one but Las Dunas is very popular with many and considering trying it next year.

peedee


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

*Camp site in Roses*

Hi Amydan, have been to Roses in June 2012, I was looking for a camp site called Rodas only to find it was a victim of the bad times and had closed, driving away from there I came across another site close by, within view, called " Salata" it was OK, the internal rds. were covered in sand which got in everywhere, no sign of the sea/beach from the site and at E30+ per night I thought was a bit expensive for low season, how ever it might suit your needs as it is within easy walking distance of the town centre. wifi was free in the bar area, fresh water was C 50 for 15 ltrs. This site is in the acsi book but there is no discount given for acsi members. I don't know of any other sites in Roses.


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Stayed for a couple of nights in January on a site about 20 min's walk along the seafront at Roses, site was called "Camping Joncar Mar".
The site is split into two by a road, the winter price was 14.60 euros. Not a great site but ok and only 200 yards from the beach. Hope this helps, have fun.


----------

